
‘None of this happened the way you think it did’ - Avshalom
https://www.hcn.org/issues/51.10/communities-none-of-this-happened-the-way-you-think-it-did-cremated-remains
======
rurban
Great timing. Just lost my grandmother (she was 92), and now she's getting
cremated next week. I can really use that info to detect suspicious scam.

